# A wee trip through the highlands



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

We took an overnight trip to a town called Fort William in the highlands.  We drove through Glencoe and this time had some sun. 

Glencoe - a gorgeous drive through stunning mountains


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

More Glencoe


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Glenfinnan - where the 1745 Jacobite rebellion began - Bonnie Prince Charlie

A plaque in a nearby church but he is buried with popes in the Vatican







On the way there - Lock Eck near our house


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

Lovely!  Thank you, Ameriscot.  What is the name of that one snow-topped rocky peak?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2016)

Beautiful photos Ameriscot, thanks for sharing!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 9, 2016)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Pam (Apr 9, 2016)

Great pics!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 9, 2016)

Gorgeous pics Annie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Lovely!  Thank you, Ameriscot.  What is the name of that one snow-topped rocky peak?



Thanks!  Which one?  Almost all of them have snow, some a lot more than others.  Each mountain has a different name - all in Gaelic.  
http://www.glencoescotland.com/about-glencoe/mountains/
http://www.climbthemunros.co.uk/glencoe.php


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks, ladies!  I never tire of that drive.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 9, 2016)

Lovely photos, Annie...thanks for posting and a good looking guy you are married to, I might add.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks, Jackie!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks!  Which one?  Almost all of them have snow, some a lot more than others.  Each mountain has a different name - all in Gaelic.
> http://www.glencoescotland.com/about-glencoe/mountains/
> http://www.climbthemunros.co.uk/glencoe.php



The one in the fourth picture in your first post.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 9, 2016)

Breathtakingly beautiful, Annie.  Thank you for sharing your wonderful drive.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

Gorgeous shots Annie.  I must go here someday.  I'll get my son to drive me around while I shoot photos.  Can't wait.  High on my list of destinations.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> The one in the fourth picture in your first post.



Buachaille Etive Mor (the great herdsman of Etive)


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

ndynt said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful, Annie.  Thank you for sharing your wonderful drive.



Thanks Nona!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Gorgeous shots Annie.  I must go here someday.  I'll get my son to drive me around while I shoot photos.  Can't wait.  High on my list of destinations.



Most of Scotland is beautiful, but some areas are more beautiful than others.    Have him drive you through Glencoe, Fort William, take the Harry Potter/Jacobite Steam Train to Mallaig, see the beaches of Morar and Arisaig and go to the Isle of Skye.  Among other places.


----------



## Carla (Jul 24, 2016)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks, Carla.


----------

